# Kayak anchor rope storage/management



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking for ideas for some sort of anchor rope management or storage for my SOT kayak. There are items you can buy specifically for this but I am sure there are some good DIY solutions being used by you all out there. Thanks


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I find it difficult to store my anchor line as well. This is what I use. It's a small plastic box zip tied to the top of my milk crate. I just toss the line in there and it doesn't get tangled. This is not the most efficient way by any means but it cost me no money and is not complicated


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a retractable dog leash.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I was looking for set up pics of the dog leash online but can you post how you have it set up? Thanks !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have recently went with the sidewinder. From yak attack...it was only 40$ attaches right to your track system. Very nice and neat...just a thought.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

fishwendel2 said:


> I was looking for set up pics of the dog leash online but can you post how you have it set up? Thanks !


Mine is rigged similarly but this should give u a place to start:

http://www.yakangler.com/kayak-rigging/item/1457-ep-03-dog-leash-kayak-anchor


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is mine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wendel,
I like Farley's set up a lot as it allows for the quick release of the line needed for flowing water.
I believe Boosted's set up also allows for some kind of quick release of the entire spool if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I think I am ready to rock and roll now. Thanks Bubba for the "I've been around the block" advice on the anchor setup. Works perfectly...in my garage


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

No sweat, man. It was good to see you...and to meet Molly! 
And I'll come down anytime just to sit around in that yak....that thing is BADASS!!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

BTW, the time has come to get that baby wet. I can go almost any day this week after work. 
Make it happen!


----------

